
Determine Your Performance Impact by Meltdown and Spectre - larsvegasGT
https://stormforger.com/blog/2018/01/05/determine-performance-impact-by-meltdown-and-spectre/
======
jsteemann
Have you already received any feedback from clients about the performance
impacts they observed due to the Spectre & Meltdown-related fixes? Would
really be nice to see some figures for different kinds of applications.

~~~
larsvegasGT
Well, yes but no. :) Actually we're looking forward to have enough data and
write about some conclusions. As you probably know the problem is to determine
the concrete workload and the performance impact for these.

~~~
jsteemann
Sure. Looking forward to see some follow-up post from you guys!

------
john37386
In the second paragraph we read this: The problem effects all systems,
regardless of visualization or not.

Could it be that the author wanted to write virtualization?

~~~
larsvegasGT
Thanks, fixed in a bit.

